# How addicted to cubing are you?



## bluecloe45 (May 29, 2010)

how addicted are you to the cube? give some examples such as: example: practicing in the shower, on the toilet, or at a memorial service:fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2010)

I used to cube ~60min a day, mainly at the computer, with "real" cubes.

Nowadays, it's more like 5 minutes of "real" cubes on the toilet, and 30 on jfly+qq.

I'm not really addicted though. I was at one point, then it lost its fun, but I think it may gain its fun again soon (as summer comes).


----------



## PeterV (May 29, 2010)

I'm not addicted. I can stop any time I want...

On topic: I brought my cube to the Hoover Dam once just to say I solved it there. Nowhere else very odd, though.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 29, 2010)

Do you mean how often? How many times a day? I do about 30~60 min a day


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2010)

I cube just about everywhere except the shower and the dinner table.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2010)

I don't have a problem...Maybe


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 30, 2010)

" Jordan put those cubes down once in awhile I swear you're addicted" "gosh mom be quiet, I'm NOT freaking addicted. Now freaking leave me alone I've only been doint it 6 hours today. grow up" 

Yeah.. I'm not addicted at all.... =D


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

I'm considering quitting, or at least cubing sparingly.

But when I was first learning ZBLL, I was super devoted.
(You kinda have to be.)


----------



## Chapuunka (May 30, 2010)

Well, do you consider solving during band addicted? Did a one handed solve while playing once.


----------



## Samania (May 30, 2010)

I cube whenever I have freetime. Which is pretty much all the time now.

But you make it sound like a drug :/


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 30, 2010)

Hello, my name is Jeff Delucia and I'm addicted to cubes.


----------



## kooixh (May 30, 2010)

i cube when i have time


----------



## Sakarie (May 30, 2010)

PeterV said:


> I'm not addicted. *I can stop any time I want...*



This has nothing to do with PeterV in special, in any way.

But I don't think you could say that that's an evidence of not being addicted. People who takes drugs for example, might say that they can stop, but they can't. But how could they know anyway? 

How could I know if I can stop cubing, if I don't want to? Or do I just pretend that I don't want to, because I can't?

I believe I'm not addicted. But how could I know if I don't quit, which I don't want to?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 30, 2010)

I used to be, it loses it's fun in between competition, then in anticipation, & after them I get addicted. However, if I start an average, I don't want to stop.


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 30, 2010)

Not very. I kind of cube on and off. I have, however, solved a 3x3 and Megaminx at an altitude of tens of thousands of feet (while on a plane). I've also solved those puzzles on a train. Surprisingly, nobody stared at me in either instance.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

i'm addicted enough to keep the addiction going till i beat eric or harris.

i cube maybe an hour per day on weekdays, 2 hours weekends. I cube when I feel like it though. so no cubing during piano, homework, school (my teacher hates rubik's cubes :fp nooo). but i cube when i walk sometimes


----------



## ThatGuy (May 30, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Well, do you consider solving during band addicted? Did a one handed solve while playing once.



lol nice. you play trumpet(?) or maybe percussion(?). My teacher and my section leader gets really pissy when we don't pay attention so i practice BLD inside my jacket. I also cube during my programming class because we don't do anything and i'm on directed studies...and during lunch and basically whenever i'm sitting down.


----------



## Feryll (May 30, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not addicted. *I can stop any time I want...*
> ...


I think he's being sarcastic. Like how people always say "I can quit anytime I want!".

I do BLD in the shower somethymes with a crappy cube O_O I also bring a blindfold and do BLD during lunch and recess.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



i'd be happy if i could just get one actual bld solve ... 

edit:
for canadians in toronto area  i actually brought one of my crappy cubes to the ontario place waterpark. I tried destroying it as much as possible with water


----------



## chris410 (May 30, 2010)

I enjoy cubing, I am not very good or fast at cubing however, I do enjoy it. I cube when I have time which is usually between 10 minutes a day up to 1 to 2 hours if I have free time (which I rarely do) Cubing is one of many things I do as a hobby so do I "need" to cube no however, I do enjoy it quite a bit! The simple fact that there is so much of a challenge is what makes cubing interesting to me, in a way I am thankful that I am not very good at it because it allows me to constantly grow and learn new things without any pressure.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 30, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Well, do you consider solving during band addicted? Did a one handed solve while playing once.
> ...



French horn. I actually freaked out my band teacher the other day because I was turning so fast (I was just doing M2 U'). She literally stopped talking and just stared at me for several seconds.

Then when she tried to mix up my cube for me, popped it almost immediately. As most people do. I just laughed.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 30, 2010)

Have cubed: 
OH while drumming OH 
In a mirror
On top of pike's peak

To do list:
In shower
underwater solve


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2010)

I bring a 3x3x3 to work, solve it around ..oh ..total about an hour..go home..do another hour..gym..10 minutes or so until I get bored..I bring it to bathroom..friends houses..etc etc.

It's a drug to me 

"I'm so addicted to rubiks cubes, if I could snort one, I would"


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 30, 2010)

It's my crack. Making my ZBLL document was the best I've ever felt about myself.


----------



## TemurAmir (May 30, 2010)

I cubed on the Great Wall, in the middle of the street in Beijing and having buses beep horns at me, and almost getting ran over by bikers. I don't have time to practice much though, I've never done over ~30 solves in one session which is why I'm so slow.


----------



## LNZ (May 30, 2010)

I only ever solve puzzle products in my own home and only in my bedroom and in the loungeroom. And I stop for days on end if need be.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 30, 2010)

I'm not addicted, but I started cubing while eating.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 30, 2010)

I am very addicted...
I just can't put my cubes down


----------



## Niki_Petrov (May 30, 2010)

I solve rubik cube from morning till night, during work, out with friends in the car while driving, while waiting before the doctor's office .... etc. Maybe that makes me addicted, but that does not bother me because this is my most favorite hobby.


----------



## Lorenzo (May 30, 2010)

"Oh, let me just break in my QJ 4x4 while I do my homework"
(proceeds to forget about homework and do 4x4)


----------



## jimmyboy (May 30, 2010)

i like it alot i will practice while watching tv, in the bath, when i am about to sleep, when i wake up, whenever i have free time, wont practice in church but i want to, i practice at school, on the bus, at friends house, while watching my brother play video games, while waiting for my games to load, etc. i probably get 3 hours of practice in a day


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 31, 2010)

I practice at least 3 hours a day on a slow day. I'm home schooled so I have at least 3 1/2 hours of free time every day of the week. I take a cube almost everywhere I go.


----------



## vrumanuk (May 31, 2010)

PeterV said:


> I'm not addicted. I can stop any time I want...



Quitting is easy. I've done it a thousand times.


----------



## FPScuber (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to cube about 20 mins a day, and now I cube about 4-5 hours (At least my average has gone from 55 secs to 30 secs in the last 2 weeks, however my GPA has gone down, so it all balances out.)


----------



## no1337cube (Jun 1, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> French horn. I actually freaked out my band teacher the other day because I was turning so fast (I was just doing M2 U'). She literally stopped talking and just stared at me for several seconds.
> 
> Then when she tried to mix up my cube for me, popped it almost immediately. As most people do. I just laughed.



Nice  I play French Horn too .
Are you a leftie (You solve OH Right handed) ? 

@OP:
Im so addicted I can hug my cube and solve it with my tongue 24/7 (Pun)

Srsly though, I think i need to get cubing off my mind but since i have a month of holiday, WHO CARES XD.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2010)

I cube a lot..

But about 70% is just picking up a cube and just doing random turns only a bit of solving. I only really solve when I am extremely bored, or when I'm racing someone.


----------



## Vlad (Jun 2, 2010)

At home I'm cubing, At work I'm cubing. Even when I'm watching a movie I can't stop my brain to control my hands to keep them off of it. When i go out with my friends I can't take it with me, cause my girl is like: "Aren't you sick of it already? Stop cubing and show me that you haven't lost your interest in me.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 2, 2010)

...I don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably shouldn't say. Not PG-13.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 2, 2010)

on average i do about 200 solves / day 
yesterday i did 350 
i've just lost the motivation for other hobbies... i really need to find something do 

and i have currently not enough muscles in my wrist and it gets sore quite easily all because of cubing, that says quite alot:fp

but recently i started playing MW2 and it keeps me away from cubing a bit, but thats Off-topic

i feel so pathetic


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's just say my wrists hurt.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 2, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> Are you a leftie (You solve OH Right handed) ?



No, I usually solve OH with my left hand, but I wanted to see if I could do it while playing, so I had to use my right.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 3, 2010)

I hold my cube wherever I go.


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 3, 2010)

moderate? severe ? profound? 


im moderate.......


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 3, 2010)

i am not an addict. I practice 1-2 hours a day during summer vacation but mainly just one hour. So i NEVER practicing on the toilet and especially on the kitchen table my parents will be....( u know it!)


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 3, 2010)

im not addicting to it. I can tell because i dont like solving things that take too long. If i was addicted, i would do it even if it caused me distress

People lose interest in cubing because they force themselves to become good at [insert method here] i think cubing is a hobby, not something you should kill yourself over. Losing the fun of cubing is not worth learning a fast way to solve it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 4, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> People lose interest in cubing because they force themselves to become good at [insert method here] i think cubing is a hobby, not something you should kill yourself over. Losing the fun of cubing is not worth learning a fast way to solve it.



How fast is "fast"? Also, while speedcubing is a hobby, it is my belief that the point of it is to get faster. So, if one person focuses more on improving than another, is the faster one doomed to end up quitting? Are you suggesting that we limit ourselves to X time to keep ourselves interested?


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, if there is a cube lying around while I'm supposed to be reading papers for finals (hey just like right now), I'll probably do like, 20 solves until I realize, "Wait, I have finals. I should be studying".

But if I'm in a session, I can stop whenever I want. I'm only addicted when I'm procrastinating.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 4, 2010)

I practice lookahead while taking a Number 2.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 5, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> How fast is "fast"? Also, while speedcubing is a hobby, it is my belief that the point of it is to get faster. So, if one person focuses more on improving than another, is the faster one doomed to end up quitting? Are you suggesting that we limit ourselves to X time to keep ourselves interested?


Getting faster does not necessarily mean getting to world-class level at all costs. Some cubers really focus on improving, and have fun doing it, fine for them. Some others just don't care about that and only want to enjoy solving their cubes and to improve at their own pace, and trying to force them into mimicking the first ones will just ruin the fun for them and make them quit.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just like most people here, I cube when I have time, and that's getting more and more in this time of the year....
But I do also take my cube to places where I know I'll get bored after a while


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 6, 2010)

after taking the board exam, and still looking for a job, i have been speedcubing around 200+ solves a day... 
i don't think i'm really addicted, i just don't like doing nothing..  

and oh... i cube when i'm in the toilet.  
helps me a lot D


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so addicted i come to this forum.

/thread


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 6, 2010)

I brought a cube to Jury Duty and got selected as a jury member. It was in my hands during the entire trial, although I did my best to avoid twisting it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

100+ solves a day.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 7, 2010)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> I'm so addicted i come to this forum.
> 
> /thread



We're all hopeless cases aren't we


----------



## fundash (Jun 7, 2010)

not very, in fact, i don't cube enough!...my last solve was like 3 days ago!


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 7, 2010)

bld in class=win


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 7, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I brought a cube to Jury Duty and got selected as a jury member. It was in my hands during the entire trial, although I did my best to avoid twisting it.



Cubing in class is like that-it's almost like going past the 'moment of no-return' point. It's hard. That's why you can't even bring it, it's too temptuous. 

I'm pretty addicted, I can stop if I don't have any cubes and I'm not near a computer for Java-based cubes.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 7, 2010)

I was once asked:
"When are you going to grow out of that cube phase?"


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 7, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> I was once asked:
> "When are you going to grow out of that cube phase?"



I'm asked similar things almost weekly.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 7, 2010)

I say, "In one hundred years, or until I die. Which ever comes first."


----------



## Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I say, "In one hundred years, or until I die. Which ever comes first."



Don't you mean which ever comes last?
And I cube for about 20 min/day.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I pretty much only solve during school. Right now I'm in summer school for 4 hours a day and don't really know anyone in the class, so I would imagine I do a few hundred solves per day (I've never bothered counting). Rarely practice at home, even when I am bored and have nothing better to do. I also bring it places when I expect to have nothing to do.
I got bored with it earlier this year, but then there was a competition hosted by the school district. After seeing a guy from my school do it in sub13, I decided to get myself a real cube and learn Fridrich (was using Petrus and averaging just above 30). Now I may be addicted again.


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 19, 2010)

Right in the middle of my GCSE exams, and yet I am still incapable of any studying due to the temptation of my cubes.

That's right, it appears that cubing is more important to me than my exam results and my future. What a sad state of affairs I am in. 

Does that count as addicted?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 19, 2010)

I cube alot in the bath and near the computer but when it comes to going somewhere ill bring a cube but I dont always solve it when im not home.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 19, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I cube alot in the bath and near the computer but when it comes to going somewhere ill bring a cube but I dont always solve it when im not home.



translation?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I cube alot *in the bath* and near the computer but when it comes to going somewhere ill bring a cube but I dont always solve it when im not home.



Wut?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 19, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> guinepigs rock said:
> 
> 
> > I cube alot *in the bath* and near the computer but when it comes to going somewhere ill bring a cube but I dont always solve it when im not home.
> ...



it's possible. gas-assisted C4U


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

You can hold it above the water. And it's possible to turn a normal cube underwater >.>


----------



## Wickex (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys 

So, how addicted to cubing are you?

I would say I'm just way too addicted, which is horrible because my cube broke 5 days ago. Every sound is the mailman at my door and constantly thinking about cubes and stuff and it's just taking too long, even though it only got shipped 3 days ago 

So, how addicted are you and have you had similar experiences?


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 15, 2010)

I need a cube wherever I am, and I can't function without seeing one.


----------



## Weston (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't really understand how to answer the question "how addicted are you?"
other than answers like "SOOPER DOOPER ADDICTED!" or "meh kind of"
But those don't really mean anything.


----------



## Wickex (Aug 15, 2010)

Like, what would you do if you didn't have a cube for a week?


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

die of boredom x) (or become addicted to something else )


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 15, 2010)

Wickex said:


> Like, what would you do if you didn't have a cube for a week?


Computer cubes.


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > Like, what would you do if you didn't have a cube for a week?
> ...



true, but have to say, im not that addicted to them, they are a good timekiller


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 15, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > Like, what would you do if you didn't have a cube for a week?
> ...



+1


----------



## Nestor (Aug 15, 2010)

I always carry a cube with me and start solving everytime I have a minute free ( red-light while driving, computer booting, going in an elevator at the mall... )

Some if my friends tell me they worry for me, to which I reply that I keep functioning normally and reply back to people even if I'm doing the cube...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 15, 2010)

Wickex said:


> Like, what would you do if you didn't have a cube for a week?



I would watch youtube vids, tv, hulu, and go on speedsolving.


----------



## Wickex (Aug 15, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Wickex said:
> 
> 
> > Like, what would you do if you didn't have a cube for a week?
> ...



It all doesn't work for me 

On Youtube I'll go watch Rubik's cube videos and that makes it even worse
I never watch TV
Hulu isn't available in The Netherlands, but if I go watch a Family Guy video I'm pausing it every 5 minutes or so because I thought I heard the doorbell ring >.>
And on Speedsolving it's the same as when I watch Youtube.

This sucks so bad, and the worst part is that there was only 1 shipping type available and that was the 10-45 day one.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 16, 2010)

Cubing is fun as a hobby, but I have a life.


----------



## vgbjason (Aug 16, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Cubing is fun as a hobby, but I have a life.


+1


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing is fun as a hobby, but I have a life.
> ...



+2

lol. but seriously, i think this is the best post of all time. Cubing really takes up alot of time, and you need to have other things in life as well.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

Borrow my friend's cube


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 16, 2010)

There was already a thread here. Come on, man.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 16, 2010)

i scramble and solve a cube when i am bored the end


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2010)

Merge thread?


----------



## freshcuber (Aug 16, 2010)

I've only got one cube. It broke last night. This morning I did a charity swim and I came home and slept. When I woke up I looked for my cube and saw it in pieces and immediately ordered a new cube. I literally think I'm going through cube withdrawal


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 16, 2010)

No, there only is one single explanation for this. You suffer from CRD, which stands for Chronic Rubik's Disorder. It's an uncurable disease. 

Syndroms:

-shaky hands
-twiches
-lack of motivation for any mental or physical activity
-lack of interest for any proposal to any physical or mental activity
-massive amount of hour watching YT vids of Nakajima's 6.57 second solve
-unconsciously play with any object that come across you hands


yet, there is a way to rid yourself of the symptoms:

-play with a Rubik's cube
-play with a Rubik's cube over Gabbasoft
-Play with a Rubik's cube over facebook's application (although it sucks)


the best solution is the first one, by far.


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 16, 2010)

I have to have my cube, other wise my hands spaz out because they dont have the cube that they love so much


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 16, 2010)

I started cubing under a year ago but own over 70 and am about to make a $200+ order. I'm pretty sure I'm an addict.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 16, 2010)

Wickex said:


> Every sound is the mailman at my door



This happens to me too. I hate it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to take my cube with me everywhere I went, but I realised that this was pointless, because I never used it, and if I dropped it, it would shatter.

Now, I only take it where I will actually use it. I have taken it to restaurants, but only when there is another/other cuber(s) there, and I will be there for a while with nothing to do.

When I get the time, though, I will usually spend it cubing, but I put homework before cubing.

My collection is of about 50 puzzles of about $10 each.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 16, 2010)

go on with my life!


----------



## theace (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say I'm addicted (otherwise, I'd be doing sub 15 looooong ago), but yes, i always keep a cube or two on me wherever I am. It's a great pass-time. The reactions from the crowd are pretty swell too


----------



## Metroidam11 (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually take a cube with me when ever I am in a car or a bus and waiting to arrive to my destination. 
I always have a cube with me when I am on the computer. Load times are perfect for solves.
I also bring it to restaurants and other places where I have to wait.

I am not insanely fast but I do have a farely large collection. When ever I am at the mall with some of my friends, I pick out cube shaped objects in stores as well as colorful items that could resemble a cube. 

I enjoy watching videos of cubing on Youtube and I visit the cube4you, lightake, and V-Cube websites nearly every day. 

So I like cubing... a lot!


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 16, 2010)

I like cubing a lot, but I'm not that addicted.

I don't really like to bring my cube into public places, because it draws attention and I don't like attention.

If I was stuck without a cube, I would just read.

And I cube about 30 minutes on weekdays, on weekends maybe about an hour, but not really more than that.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 16, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Syndroms:
> 
> -shaky hands *I drink too much coffee*
> -twiches*I have too much caffeine*
> ...




Sounds like you diagnoses can be confused with Teenager's Syndrome.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > Syndroms:
> ...


+1


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Aug 16, 2010)

I cube whenever I see the opertnity to cube.
(In the car, in class, on the toilet. In the shower, etc)

And somtimes underwater : D


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 16, 2010)

I have lost some addiction to bring my cube to school. It's not like I'm gonna get a lot of practice. Plus, the school work gives me a break from cubing, and breaks are good.


----------



## Wickex (Aug 16, 2010)

My topic got merged, so I'll answer the new first post.

I haven't been cubing for that long, but since then I cube where-ever I can if I'm at home (except for when I'm showering), including on the toilet which is loads of fun because I always try to solve it before I'm finished and that's a good challenge 

(Too much information?)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 16, 2010)

I tried 3x3WF while playing GH3 once.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not addicted at all. I've been absent for months now.


----------



## Olji (Aug 16, 2010)

Wickex said:


> My topic got merged, so I'll answer the new first post.
> 
> I haven't been cubing for that long, but since then I cube where-ever I can if I'm at home (except for when I'm showering), including on the toilet which is loads of fun because I always try to solve it before I'm finished and that's a good challenge
> 
> (Too much information?)



yep >.< (nah jk )


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 16, 2010)

wenever i order something i check the mail like every 15 min


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a cube every, but doesn't every cuber? If I'm going somewhere in the car, I bring a cube. Sometimes I throw my micro haiyan memory into my pocket, and stuff like that. I'm not addicted really. I'm just.... Well, Uhh.... Yeah.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 16, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> w*h*enever i order something i check the mail like every 15 min


Sorry had to fix that.

I'm terrible for this, I will be so anxious. If I get a tracking code, I will follow it every time I'm on the computer.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 16, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I tried 3x3WF while playing *GH3* once.



Addicted enough to confuse that with a new Ghost Hand model I hadn't heard of.

Other than that, not too much. I do it to impress people, and only have serious cubing sessions every few days (usually less than 50 solves).


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 17, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> how addicted are you to the cube? give some examples such as: example: practicing in the shower, on the toilet, or at a memorial service:fp



OH while driving ona highway? trying to beat the red light (solving before it reaches green)

uhm....i most likely have a cube in my hands or at least on me for 12 hours a day, take 8 hours of sleep and it doesnt leave much.

but OH on highway is my worst by far....


----------



## aragonjo (Aug 17, 2010)

im not addicted at all i'm just caring it wiht me wher ever i go! and solves it when i have a minute over!


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 17, 2010)

i usually play games and in between load times ill solve it once. im not that fast like 30sec. or ill just watch youtube and solve or tv if im really bored. or play some WoW and wait for dungeon que and cube


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 18, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> i usually play games and in between load times ill solve it once. im not that fast like 30sec. or ill just watch youtube and solve or tv if im really bored. or play some WoW and wait for dungeon que and cube



ye, to state the you must be a dps. cuz tanks and healers dont wait for que


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 18, 2010)

i drive with one hand. cube in other. gonna try blindfold cubing next


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I tried 3x3WF while playing *GH3* once.
> ...



guitar hero 3 teeheee


----------



## Laurentius (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a taxi driver and I always solve my cube while parked and waiting for customers (NEVER touch it while driving)

That tell you 'nuff 'bout my addiction?


----------



## Thompson (Aug 18, 2010)

The only thing I wouldn't like about not cubing for a week is that I would get slower. I have other things to do for fun too.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 22, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> i drive with one hand. cube in other. gonna try blindfold cubing next



Hopefully you are not blindsolving an drivng

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm This is to know you have been cubing to long.

My teacher told me not to bring it to class because it distracted everyone.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 22, 2010)

"My name is Anonymous, and I am a cubing addict."


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Aug 22, 2010)

I am the most addicted, my step dad freaks when i bring a cube everywhere i go and he's so stupid like a lot of my family becuse they don't realize how a.d.d. i am and how much i love cubing and need a cube.i have to be cubing...if i'm not, i tap my foot and stare and do weird stuff....on my bus if i see a kid trying to solve a cube..i walk up to them and steal the cube  To sum it all up:i cube everywhere i can in every chance i have, it's my life ):


----------



## Nestor (Aug 22, 2010)

"omg he brought the freaking cube again!"

- Family members on every reunion.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2010)

A repeatedly do T perms as a drift off to sleep so I can see what state the cube is in when I wake up.

T perms. <3


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Im so addicted that when I watch starwars and hear someone talk to R2D2 I think of the cubing turns R2 D2


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm so addicted that people are copying my avatar.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

not really addicted


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 29, 2010)

"Your still into that" Sums it up.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think of cubing when I hear R2D2 from star wars


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Ryan i already posted that.


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 2, 2010)

For it's the other way around

When I see R2 D2 in a Scramble I have to think of starwars 

don't <3 starwars tho


----------



## Beppe81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I cube everywhere when I'm at home.. bed, toilet, kitchen after dinner.. lol.. but I'm learning to be a speedcuber, so I have much to learn and much interest for now ^_^


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 5, 2010)

enough to fly to budapest and düsseldorf


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 5, 2010)

Odd places I've been cubing are in the cue at shops, at the hospital when visiting people etc. I don't know if I am addicted, you be the judge.



UnAbusador said:


> "omg he brought the freaking cube again!"
> 
> - Family members on every reunion.


 
LOL, same here. Every time someone's here, they are like: "Is he STILL cubing?" because they see me cubing every time they're here.


----------



## minthri1995 (Oct 8, 2010)

when i was cubing on hte toilet, the cube fell into it ,


----------



## yockee (Oct 10, 2010)

I literally practice cubing NON STOP. I practice at work, during dinner, in the car, in bed, etc.... I practice so much, that one time, at around 2:30AM, I woke up to pee and without realizing it, grabbed my V7, which I proceeded to drop into the toilet. I freaked out because I didn't want the screws to get wet, so I stayed up cleaning every single piece, and still went to work at 6 AM, with.... you got it, a cube!


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn that's dedication. Did you pee on you V7?


----------



## Johngasm (Oct 12, 2010)

No longer aloud to drive with a Rubik's cube within my reach...
(Used to drive with my knee while i solved my cube when there is no traffic)


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 12, 2010)

I cube at least once every hour for minutes. I'm so addicted that it's driving my parents nuts!


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 12, 2010)

i do blind averages of 100
thats all im gonna say


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

you should set up a poll. The poll could ask "on a scale of 1-10 how addicted to cubing are you?" 
the choices could be...
1-3
3-6
6-8
8-10

just a thought.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Oct 12, 2010)

so addicted that my science fair project involves rubik's cubes


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

Ballbasket51515 said:


> so addicted that my science fair project involves rubik's cubes


 
Haha, thats pretty bad man. Try being a little more optimistic when it comes to science fair.


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> wenever i order something i check the mail like every 15 min


 
haha same here.


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 12, 2010)

In english class sometimes my stupid teacher has these silent reading sessions, well, sometimes I pull out my cube....


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 13, 2010)

On a scale from 1 to 10: 7.08.


----------



## pappas (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not really addicted now but I used to be. Recently I'll be lucky to do a 3x3 avg 12 per day with the odd 555 solve.


----------



## botanicals (Oct 15, 2010)

well, carrying a mini 3x3 cube everywhere... a clubparty, a concert, a bussines meeting, a 10 days bike travel.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 15, 2010)

So addicted I did my French presentation about 3x3s  Also before this summer holidays, I had 3 Rubik's cubes confiscated off me within 2 weeks. lawl.


----------



## TheCuber94 (Oct 17, 2010)

I cube 1 hour a day. But i spend time on forums too.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 17, 2010)

I know it's kind of sad, but I spend more time on speedsolving.com than actually cubing. Like, >1 hour on the forum a day, but often less than that cubing time. Sometimes, if I'm lucky (no homework), I can get 4 hours cubing practice on a weekend, though.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 17, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I know it's kind of sad, but I spend more time on speedsolving.com than actually cubing. Like, >1 hour on the forum a day, but often less than that cubing time. Sometimes, if I'm lucky (no homework), I can get 4 hours cubing practice on a weekend, though.


 
HW is always due on Friday, so I ALWAYS, finish everything on Monday. Monday = NO CUBING, or CPU that is non HW related

I cube around 1.5 -2hours a day, sometimes a bit more if a friends over, sometimes a tiny bit less if Sunday school gives a huge project


----------



## cubeslayer (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's see. During summer this is how a day would go by. I'd wake up, put on my glasses, and then find my cube. I would for two to three hours, then have breakfast. At Breakfast, I would eat with one hand and cube with the other. Then I would go and watch cubing videos. Whenever I would go to the restroom, I would take my cube with me. I even, no joke whatsoever, have cubed in the shower. Before bed I would cube several times more. I would go to bed thinking what set of algorithms I would be working on the next day. 

That said, I am not addicted.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 27, 2011)

lately, I cube in between calls at work, in between class at school, and a lot at home too. But I have a good excuse, competition coming up and I'm trying to learn BLD


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish this thread would be change from "How addicted to cubing are you?" to "How _*un*_addicted to cubing are you?"


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I wish this thread would be change from "How addicted to cubing are you?" to "How _*un*_addicted to cubing are you?"


 
This belongs in the Corrupt a wish thread
[/sarcasm]


----------



## AndrewRocks (Feb 28, 2011)

I cube on the train, at work and when I'm visiting this site. About an hour or two a day


----------



## cuber93 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am addicted right now, probably will be for awhile. I will be entertained with cubing at least until I learn full PLL(only 5 more algs) and full OLL(know none of them except those included in 2LOLL). Plus I will purchasing 5x5x5-7x7x7 in the coming months. I just cant stop!!!


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 1, 2011)

I cubed a lot more over summer holiday, just because I had time to do so, but I wouldn't necessarily say I was addicted. Like, I didn't miss my cube when I wasn't cubing.

Now, I usually do 12 or fewer solves per day, because I have such a big workload. Some weekends, though, I'll cube for an hour or so before getting bored.


----------



## aridus (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably very addicted. Not to the point where it interferes with important things, but it is definitely a main "spare time" activity. I have a cube nearby most of the time and grab quick solves or practice finger tricks through a good portion of the day. I do take a break some days though. I also just bought two Guhongs, (one of them for Ruben King stickers) a Lingyun, and a V-Cube 6, in addition to my Ghosthand 4x4x4 and 3x3x3, maze cube, sudocube, and some other cube puzzles. I use all of them.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to be to the point where you couldn't see me without a cube. Now I will sometimes grab a cube when I get bored every day, but not for a long time. Plus in the spring I probably won't be cubing as much because I'll be outside more.


----------



## Matt (Mar 3, 2011)

I have trouble starting my homework if a cube is in the room. More often than not, I cube for at least an hour before getting anything done after school.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 3, 2011)

Matt said:


> I have trouble starting my homework if a cube is in the room. More often than not, I cube for at least an hour before getting anything done after school.


 
My Life story
My homework time is 7-8, black ops and Cubing for the rest


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 3, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> My Life story
> My homework time is 7-8, black ops and Cubing for the rest


 
Hehe, I'm homeschooled, so school is from 9-3 (no 'homework') and then I have the rest of the day to do xbox, cubing, etc. =P


----------



## y235 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have also the trouble of HW. I also had to remember a lot of theorems to Math test, and I cubed almost all the time.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 3, 2011)

Even if I'm cubing or not I don't start my homework until 9. It's a stupid idea, but procrastinating is like a game to me.


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2011)

While I do generally have a cube on my person when I'm out somewhere, I'm certainly not addicted to practicing seriously, which I do relatively little of.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Even if I'm cubing or not I don't start my homework until 9. It's a stupid idea, but procrastinating is like a game to me.


 
Same here!


----------



## Magix (Mar 3, 2011)

Not addicted in the sense that I don't feel the need to cube when I can't and I don't like.. think about it at school and stuff. 

I just do fingertricks when a cube is around and my hand isn't doing anything else (bohoho..)
And I cube when I get bored. I kinda wish I was a little bit more addicted, because in this pace I wont get faster any time soon, look at my join date, I'm still at ~58 seconds average. Oh well. Better slow and steady than forcing myself to do it a lot and then get bored fast.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a dream I was cubing. Then I woke up in the middle of the dream and I was turning my cube in real life. I cube while im waiting at a stoplight or sign. I practice algs while im watching tv and do solves during the commercials. I did an upside down solve (hanging from a clothsline pole I also played guitar like this) I cant go anywhere without a cube. If my cube isnt in plain sight Ill search the house for it and put it near where I am so I can see it. Yea its an obsession.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 24, 2012)

I always have a cube with me, I cube basically every single class throughout the school day and on the bus. I don't really cube much at home unless it's the weekend though because if I do my parents get mad and threaten to take my cubes. Also made a cubing club so I can cube more and get something good to write on my college apps.
Also cube at all parties and concerts and stuff unless I'm performing with an instrument.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not one bit.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 24, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I always have a cube with me, I cube basically every single class throughout the school day and on the bus. I don't really cube much at home unless it's the weekend though because if I do my parents get mad and threaten to take my cubes. Also made a cubing club so I can cube more and get something good to write on my college apps.
> Also cube at all parties and concerts and stuff unless I'm performing with an instrument.



Wowwww.
I am amazed at how much people cube on this forum. I had always thought of cubing as just a hobby to do at home when I feel like it and sometimes on the train to somewhere other than school. My family reckons I'm addicted so I should really show them this thread. This is probably why I improve so much slower than everyone else.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 24, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Bump.
> I think about cubing at school, and everywhere. I can't even concentrate on studying sometimes. I'm so addicted that I brought a cube to a new years party, funeral, birthday parties etc. The sad part is that I'm not even that good but I'm still addicted to it like a freak.



I used to visualize things on the cube that was unusual or cases and things. then I learned comms and then it slowly went away.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Honestly not at all. My after school life consists of homework, working out, Xbox, then occasionally cubing. That being said. I don't think there has been a day in the last 3 years where I didn't solve at least one thing twisty puzzle related.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 24, 2012)

i usually have a cube with me at all times. not as much lately because a) i did an avg1000 yesterday, and b) I have now realized that school is pretty important.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 24, 2012)

While I enjoy cubing quite a bit, I am not addicted.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 24, 2012)

It would be abnormal for me to do anything over 5 timed solves a day nowadays. I used to do like an ao100 every week, though. 
I tend to just treat cubing as something I can do when I'm bored and something I can do pretty much anywhere (waiting on a bus, or even just in an awkward moment, etc.).


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, I've been there. Cubing on the toliet. That is rock bottom.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm still too slow to actually do many solves at home with homework and instrument practicing, so I solve in the passing time between classes, at lunch, on the bus home, during Math and Computers /Tech. Class, and sometimes in bed, or at dinner


----------



## timeless (Jan 24, 2012)

cubing more now since i keep getting PBs lol


----------



## Daryl (Jan 24, 2012)

hmm, addicted when I want to play especially when the competition is near !

sometimes not playing if there is many works to do or other things that interest me


----------



## pdilla (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to have at least one with me.

I even got a fanny pack specifically for that purpose...

God. We're lame...

Good thing I have a smoking hot fiance though...


----------



## Genesis (Jan 24, 2012)

I could literally cube the whole day if time and location allows


----------



## Glow (Feb 1, 2012)

average 3 hours a day.
most is like 6-7 hours a day


----------



## Bapao (Feb 1, 2012)

Whenever I find the time. Certainly not addicted to cubing and never have been. Nicotine on the other hand...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Feb 2, 2012)

I cube. Always. Nuff said


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 2, 2012)

Glow said:


> average 3 hours a day.
> most is like 6-7 hours a day


 
oh my
thats like crazy
how is there time for anything else?
anyway reading this thread im definitely not addicted compared to some people
like i barely do any timed solves ever unless its the weekend
i do cube at school like during breaks but only when im bored


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 2, 2012)

Im not cubing now but there is a 4x4 near me.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 2, 2012)

I prefer passionate over addicticed but yeah I'm addicticed. Lol. I work a slow retail job and cube for pretty much the 12 hrs I'm there and then cube at home. Keep one in my car for drive thrus and long red lights. Bring my a5 to the bars (won't pop when handed to random person). But I do leave it inthe car when I'm playing disc golf, that's a bigger addiction and had that one first. Lol Just got my first sub 1min solve. Maybe after I get sub 30 I'll cut back. Probabley not. I'll be working on 4x's n 5x's.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends on if I bring it to school or not. If I bring it, probably close to 4 hours a day. If I don't, probably close to 2.


----------



## cube1313 (Feb 6, 2012)

i cube in church


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 7, 2012)

cube1313 said:


> i cube in church


 
All my friends at church cube, so we cube like it's nobody's business.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 8, 2012)

ahaha. My pastor had me do a solve in front of the congregation one Sunday as a segway into his sermon on critical thinking and logic.

I PLL skipped and got an 11 sec. ^^

I ended up teaching about 5 of the kids there how to cube. Next Sunday, they all got storeboughts. 4 months later... they all have Guhongs and all sub 30. I love my church.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 8, 2012)

I cube whenever I'm waiting, in the bus/metro/car, doing nothing or in class while waiting for something. That's between 1 and 4 hours a day. I'm really enthusiastic about it, cube a lot and talk/think about cubing a lot, but If I have to be some days without cubing it's not a problem at all, so I wouldn't say I'm addicted to it.


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm partial addicted to it. I cube whenever I feel the need to. Sometimes in school when I'm bored I solve it, or maybe on the WC. Who knows? 
.. But I love speedcubing!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 10, 2012)

There was a time when I could call myself addicted, but that time has gone and past...

Now I very rarely pick up a cube to time myself, just during lunch at college. if someone asks how fast I am, I don't say no, I just get my timer out and show them. Last few weeks all of them have been sub 19.5

As for other weird locations to cube, never on the toilet. Never in church (I don't go), but if I had to go, I'd probably take a 7x7 and do an Ao5.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah yeah, I must admit that I have cubed on the toilet a few times before.

I suddenly feel like throwing all my cubes in the washer now...


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 12, 2012)

I've posted here before, but I just realised something else:

I am not addicted to cubing, but I am addicted to speedsolving.com
-.-


----------



## Iggy (Feb 12, 2012)

Quite a lot recently, especially when I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## RubiksCubex (Feb 13, 2012)

I cube all the time whilst watching tv with my family. They must get soooo annoyed 'cause all there is is a click# click# click! I cube about 1 hour per day


----------



## maderito (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm an unrepentant procrastinator. Cubing ensures that I will remain so.


----------



## jaywong88 (Feb 13, 2012)

well i use to cubing for 7 hours a day, imagine eight o'clock at the office, office thing until 10 o'clock, after that 10-12 p.m and 01-04 pm cubing at the office..doing this almost for 6 month, after that stop cubing, cause at the new job, don't have to much time to cubing hais...


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 23, 2012)

always have my cube on me, solve it alot during the day. good stress reliever


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> I am not addicted to cubing, but I am addicted to speedsolving.com



same.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

Like American Express " don't leave home without it".


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

Pretty addicted i cube for hours a day while doing my regular activities (hanging w/ friends, watching tv so on). Ive been cubing for around 4 years. In that four years i did give myself a long break between those years, i forgot most of the oll and pll algorithms but i was able to relearn them all over again in under a month.


----------



## DarthCuber (Mar 1, 2012)

I practice around 3 hours a day at this point, but only because I'm switching to color neutrality.
Usually, I practice around 60 minutes in a day.
I always have my cube with me (except when I'm in bathroom), so I guess I'm addicted.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 1, 2012)

"What's in your pocket?" A cube!


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 1, 2012)

You could say I'm addicted to cubing just for this month as I do the 10,000 cube marathon. 

I usually don't do nearly as much though but I'd say that there's a fair chance I could call myself 'addicted'


----------



## timelonade (Mar 1, 2012)

In 2012 there has been one day where I didn't solve a puzzle, but Im in control. I could stop at any point. It's not a bad addiction to have . (Beats smoking..)


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very.

All day at school, I'm on one of my cubes. All during form time (my form tutor even watched me and 2 friends race today), and at break and lunch times - trying one handed whilst eating a sandwich... I often get little crowds watching me, or even the head of year (not a good time for my Zhanchi to decide to pop!). Where ever I go, I always take at least my Zhanchi with me, and probably my 4x4 as well - can't live without cubes


----------



## mwcuber98 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not addicted. Infatuated.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 1, 2012)

I crave the ownership of every cube, but my budget is only for a car. I split the payment of the car with my parents for my birthday and I also get a Shengshou 8x8.

I don't know which is better.


----------

